# Autism Support in Germany



## shadow200

Hello,

We are moving to Berlin very soon and one of our kids is high functioning autistic. He is still 5 years old, so we are wondering about the support in Germany/Berlin for autism. In general,

1. Do mainstream schools support inclusion for special needs kids?
2. I read there are special needs schools, are these also governmental, free of charge?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## James3214

We did have a thread about the same topic last year..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/349090-autism.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## shadow200

Thanks for your quick prompt. The problem is the thread is almost dead


----------



## James3214

You can always bring it back to life


----------



## shadow200

Sure , thanks


----------



## James3214

That Aspies self help organisation also has a webpage..even a page in English.

Aspies e.V.


----------

